# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Отправка факса и звонки через HSUPA модема

## mailanvar

У меня ноутбук Dell Studio, в нем модем Dell Wireless 5620 mobile broadband mini-card для выхода в интернет используя SIM карты. Вопрос такой, можно отправить и принимать факсы, а также звонить и принимать звонков через него. Для проверки, я настроил Windows Fax and Scan и звонил, гудок идет и программа факса оповещает о входящем звонке, но не получается принимать. А когда звоню через dialer.exe совсем не получается, "there was no answer" говорит. кто знает помогите. спасибо.

----------


## Cheechako

> ...можно отправить и принимать факсы, а также звонить...


Стандартными (встроенными) средствами - нет. _Windows Fax and Scan_ - совсем для другого: "With Windows Fax and Scan... Before you begin, make sure that you've attached an *analog phone line* to your computer. You can't use a digital phone line to send or receive faxes..."

----------


## -Scorp-

venta fax пробовали?
хотя-бы звонить через микрофон и динамики, а факс не получится (если зав последние пару лет что-нибудь не придумали или запустили)

----------

